# 3x3x3 top100 is now sub10!!!



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats everyone: 

1	Erik Akkersdijk	7.08	Netherlands	Czech Open 2008 
2	Harris Chan	7.33	Canada	Toronto Winter 2010 
3	Kanneti Sae Han	7.40	France	First Chamal'Open 2010 
4	Gabriel Dechichi Barbar	7.78	Brazil	SESC/Santos 2010 
5	Morten Arborg	7.83	Norway	Karlstad Open 2010 
6	Piti Pichedpan	7.88	Thailand	Malaysian Open 2009 
7	Tomasz Zolnowski	7.91	Poland	Fuglsangpark Open 2009 
8	Feliks Zemdegs	7.94	Australia	New Zealand Champs 2010 
9	Anthony Brooks	8.09	USA	Toronto Summer 2010 
10	Mats Valk	8.13	Netherlands	Aachen Open 2010 
11	Kittikorn Tangsucharitthum	8.25	Thailand	Thailand Open 2009 
12	Arifumi Fushimi	8.30	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
13	Eric Limeback	8.34	Canada	CUBEcentric 2010 
14	Yumu Tabuchi	8.43	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
15	Shotaro Makisumi	8.50	Japan	Benelux Open 2010 
16	Jan Smarschevski	8.61	Germany	East German Open 2010 
17	Edouard Chambon	8.66	France	Euro 2008 
John Tamanas	8.66	USA	Safe Haven 2010 
19	Rowe Hessler	8.72	USA	Washington DC Open 2010 
Yu Nakajima	8.72	Japan	Kashiwa Open 2008 
21	Durben Joun Virtucio	8.78	Philippines	Cebu Open 2009 
Kevin Hays	8.78	USA	US Nationals 2010 
Phillip Espinoza	8.78	USA	US Nationals 2010 
24	Mitsuki Gunji	8.81	Japan	Japan Open 2010 
25	Syuhei Omura	8.84	Japan	JRCA Kanto Summer 2009 
26	Milán Baticz	8.86	Hungary	Swiss Open 2009 
27	Andrew Kang	8.91	USA	Battle of Lexington 2010 
28	Giovanni Contardi	8.96	Italy	Roma Open 2010 
29	Yu Sajima	8.97	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
30	Massimiliano Iovane	9.00	Italy	Italian Championship 2010 
31	Dan Cohen	9.02	USA	Chicago Open 2010 
32	Breandan Vallance	9.03	United Kingdom	Austrian Open 2010 
33	Maarten Smit	9.08	Netherlands	Cologne Open 2010 
Zhouheng Sun	9.08	China	Shanghai Open 2010 
35	Cornelius Dieckmann	9.09	Germany	Cologne Open 2010 
36	Akihiko Kasamatsu	9.13	Japan	MegaHouse Cup 2010 
Deseree Aune	9.13	Canada	Vancouver Open 2010 
38	Joey Gouly	9.15	United Kingdom	Toulouse Open 2010 
Lucas Garron	9.15	Germany	Berkeley Fall 2009 
40	Weston Mizumoto	9.16	USA	Berkeley Summer 2010 
41	Dan Dzoan	9.18	USA	Reno Winter 2010 
42	Andy Tsao	9.19	USA	Stanford Spring 2010 
43	Adam Polkowski	9.25	Poland	Marina Gdansk Open 2008 
44	Justin Adsuara	9.27	USA	US Nationals 2010 
45	Bence Barát	9.28	Hungary	Austrian Open 2010 
Filippo Brancaleoni	9.28	Italy	South Italian Open 2009 
47	Tuan Nghia Duong	9.31	Vietnam	French Open 2010 
48	Jai Gambhir	9.36	Canada	CUBEcentric 2010 
49	Michal Robaczyk	9.38	Poland	Gdansk Open 2009 
50	Mulun Yin	9.40	China	Inner Mongolia 2010 
Phil Thomas	9.40	USA	Indiana Summer Open 2009 
Timothy Sun	9.40	USA	US Nationals 2010 
53	Amos Tay Swee Hui	9.41	Malaysia	UK Nationals 2010 
54	Paolo Moriello	9.46	Italy	Italian Championship 2010 
55	Alejandro Aguado Barahona	9.47	Spain	World Championship 2009 
Piotr Alexandrowicz	9.47	Poland	Silesia Open 2009 
Richard McKearney	9.47	United Kingdom	Bristol Spring 2010 
Stefan Huber	9.47	Austria	Milan Cube Day 2010 
59	Haowei Fan	9.50	China	Shanghai Open 2010 
60	Björn Korbanka	9.53	Germany	Cologne Open 2010 
61	Ron van Bruchem	9.55	Netherlands	Netherlands 2007 
Shinichiro Sato	9.55	Japan	Japan Open 2010 
63	Ibrahim Vajgel-Shedid	9.56	Canada	Vancouver Open 2009 
Stefan Pochmann	9.56	Germany	Aachen Open 2009 
65	Chester Lian	9.58	Malaysia	Battle of Lexington 2010 
Freddie Yuan	9.58	USA	Shanghai Open 2010 
67	Jean Pons	9.60	France	Czech Open 2008 
68	Che-Ting Chu	9.61	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2010 
Chris Dzoan	9.61	USA	Berkeley Spring 2010 
70	Guillain Potron	9.63	France	Barcelona Open 2010 
71	Darren Kwong	9.65	USA	US Nationals 2009 
72	Sinpei Araki	9.66	Japan	JRCA Kansai Spring 2010 
73	Yohei Oka	9.68	Japan	Osaka Open 2009 
74	Justin Jaffray	9.71	Canada	Long Island 2010 
Weifeng Cheng	9.71	China	Shantou Open 2010 
76	Benjamin Sintes	9.72	France	Nantes Open 2008 
Mitchell Stern	9.72	USA	World Championship 2009 
78	Jorge Morata Carrasco	9.75	Spain	Madrid Open 2010 
Pascal So	9.75	Hong Kong	Guangdong Open 2009 
The Quyen Pham	9.75	Vietnam	Hanoi Open 2010 
81	Edward Lin	9.77	USA	Berkeley Summer 2010 
Rowan Kinneavy	9.77	United Kingdom	US Nationals 2010 
83	Brúnó Bereczki	9.80	Hungary	East German Open 2010 
Chio Wai Cheng	9.80	Macau	Hong Kong Open 2010 
Piotr Kózka	9.80	Poland	Bialystok Open 2010 
86	Chau Ka Wai	9.81	Hong Kong	Hong Kong Open 2010 
87	Kouetsu Ando	9.83	Japan	Ibaraki 2007 
88	Ming-Huan Tsai	9.84	Taiwan	Maru Cube Day 2009 
89	Sei Sugama	9.86	Japan	JRCA Kansai Spring 2010 
Thibaut Jacquinot	9.86	France	Spanish Open 2007 
91	Craig Hayashi	9.88	USA	Berkeley Summer 2010 
Daiki Matsumoto	9.88	Japan	Cube Camp Kanazawa 2010 
Simon Lim	9.88	Philippines	Cubing sa Tag-Init 2010 
94	Robert Yau	9.90	United Kingdom	UK Masters 2009 
95	Patrick Jameson	9.91	USA	Captain's Cove 2010 
Shenjia Zhang	9.91	China	Xi'an Spring 2010 
97	Patricia Li	9.93	USA	US Nationals 2010 
Waris Ali	9.93	USA	Minnesota Open 2009 
99	Tomasz Kaczorowski	9.94	Poland	Wroclaw Open 2009 
100	Kentaro Nishi	9.96	Japan	Kawasaki Open 2010 
Ville Seppänen	9.96	Finland	Helsinki Open 2010 
Yueh-Lin Tsai	9.96	Taiwan	Taiwan Winter Open 2010


----------



## oprah62 (Aug 24, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=23297


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2010)

8 sub8
29 sub9
 there were definitely not that many when i started cubing


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> OMG THIS THREAD IS 100% NEW AND NEVER SEEN B4.


is that sarcasm?


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 24, 2010)

Congrats!
Just think how mind-blowingly awesome it'll be when the top 100 is sub-9.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2010)

Forte said:


> 8 sub8
> 29 sub9
> there were definitely not that many when i started cubing



when i started there was only one sub12 lmfao


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 24, 2010)

Damn...I thought I was good for a while with my sub-10 for top-100. Guess I need to do better.


----------



## rowehessler (Aug 24, 2010)

PatrickJameson said:


> Damn...I thought I was good for a while with my sub-10 for top-100. Guess I need to do better.



yeah you'll last two weeks with that 9.91 buddy lol


----------



## PatrickJameson (Aug 24, 2010)

rowehessler said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Damn...I thought I was good for a while with my sub-10 for top-100. Guess I need to do better.
> ...



I know haha, it's insane.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Aug 24, 2010)

I remember back in 2006 I got a 11.30 single at the G-Wiz competition and that put me in 4th in the rankings! What a ways we have come from that...

Edit: And it's about time that we get a new WR single. No offense to Erik, but we can do better than this. CMON THE REST OF THE WORLD (including Erik)!


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 24, 2010)

I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.


----------



## Joker (Aug 24, 2010)

Wasn't it sub 13 a few months ago?
But that might have been for average...probably was
Anyhow congratz to the top 100 

PS This is really random, but I randomly looked at the list, and the first name I read was Rowe Hessler, and you started the thread...lol I think I'm the only one that finds that funny/interesting


----------



## Forte (Aug 24, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.



GOGO EMILE


----------



## lilkdub503 (Aug 24, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I remember back in 2006 I got a 11.30 single at the G-Wiz competition and that put me in 4th in the rankings! What a ways we have come from that...
> 
> Edit: And it's about time that we get a new WR single. No offense to Erik, but we can do better than this. CMON THE REST OF THE WORLD (including Erik)!



lowkey I'm getting sick of 7.08. It's SOOOO played out. And yeah, we NEED an African sub-8.


----------



## Faz (Aug 24, 2010)

I made a thread but Rowe's is better.


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Aug 24, 2010)

yay, I'm in 100th place!


----------



## vuaquyen92 (Aug 24, 2010)

Me,78th place 
Hope the top 100 average will sub-10 soon


----------



## Ravi (Aug 25, 2010)

krnballerzzz said:


> I remember back in 2006 I got a 11.30 single at the G-Wiz competition and that put me in 4th in the rankings! What a ways we have come from that...



Haha, my 12.09 at Nationals '06 was a lockup away from a WR. (Sadly, it was only that fast because I skipped two pairs. Only time I've done that in 50-100k solves in my life. :/ )



DavidWoner said:


> I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.



... and the obvious.

Well, time for me to improve on that 10.05 then...


----------



## Kian (Aug 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.



somebody doesn't know all his continents


----------



## Anthony (Aug 25, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I just noticed that every continent that's been represented in a competition (except africa) has a sub-8.



fixed.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Aug 25, 2010)

4063th place! Oh, what now!
*loses confidence*
Oh, and of course. The other Calvin, Wong, is better. Course.


----------



## Innocence (Aug 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.
> ...



I agree, Antarctica should lift its game and get a sub-8.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Aug 25, 2010)

That dude who's 63 is a beast. 

I got that and at the time it was 25th. It feels like it's slipping away. Better got a sub 7, that should last.


----------



## XXGeneration (Aug 26, 2010)

The more I look at these times, the more depressed I get


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 27, 2010)

I wonder if someone will ever get to sub 7.
Also, maybe times get better as cubes get better?


----------



## coinman (Aug 27, 2010)

theanonymouscuber said:


> I wonder if someone will ever get to sub 7.
> Also, maybe times get better as cubes get better?



I think sub 7 will happen this year.


----------



## Gavin (Aug 27, 2010)

Kian said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.
> ...



Ahem. David.


----------



## Toire-Dakku (Aug 27, 2010)

2 months ago, my 9.88 was in the top60s. it's in the top95 now.

also, you need at least a 55.74 avg to get in the 4x4 top100.


----------



## elimescube (Aug 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.



I can haz?


----------



## Forte (Aug 27, 2010)

elimescube said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > I just noticed that every continent (except africa) has a sub-8.
> ...



ya gogogooooooooo


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 27, 2010)

Antarctica totally has a sub8 (Pengy)


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 27, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Antarctica totally has a sub8 (Pengy)



No dude, they get sub 0 all the time.


----------



## flan (Aug 27, 2010)

6 of the top 100 were set in 2008 so 94% of all single records are less than about 1 and a half years old. Just goes to show how quickly cubing progresses.

Also isnt it wierd that the best happens to be so old.


----------



## Chrish (Aug 27, 2010)

Madness..


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 27, 2010)

I remember when the top 100 results were sub-10 and there was a thread about that, now it's 100 persons. That's just messed up.


----------

